
FAC system Rubik's Cube solver - ins0
https://blog.zok.pw/hacking/2015/08/18/fac-rubik-solver/
======
guybrushT
Post ends with:

"This project was fun. It was very exciting to bring it to life step by step,
and such a pleasure to see it working after we put so much effort in it. But
this is nothing compared to how much we learned thanks to it. What seemed to
be pretty easy from the beginning, turned out to be very tricky in details. I
could not imagine I would have to learn statistical methods and clustering
algorithms, dust off my school notes on electronics (though we only need the
basics here), and discover a number of useful tools and services on the way."

These are exactly my feelings after reading through this marvelous blog post.

